# H4H Bearwood Lakes important details for the day



## richart (Aug 16, 2020)

Part 1.
Parts 2 & 3 below, please read all carefully

Bearwood Lakes Golf Club contacted me to confirm details of our day with changes they have implemented due to the current Covid19 situation.

“In line with current guidelines, you are unable to have a shotgun start and this will have to change to a two tee start off the 1st and 10th. First tee times from 09.00 and every 10minutes thereafter.”

Good news, we will still be able to play in four balls and still able to have 100 golfers.

“Yours guests will arrive and you will have exclusive use of our club house. We will set our your registration table in our main club house next to the entrance to the restaurant.

Regarding food and beverage service - our restaurant is set in tables on four, socially distanced and each four ball must sit at the table for breakfast and their tea, coffee and bacon roll will be served to them/or alternatively we will have a member of staff serve from a station.

As a two tee start, you will have a halfway house at both the 10th tee and 18th green. This will be on a cash or card basis.

Regarding the two-course carvery, (main meal/dessert), this will plated and served on a rolling basis once each four ball comes in and sits down.”

*Please advise me of any special dietary requirements by pm.*

“You are not allowed to encourage a mass gathering at the end of the day, guests should eat and then leave.  You should not have any kind of prize giving or auction post golf.”


----------



## richart (Aug 16, 2020)

Part 2

Hopefully we will still have a fantastic days golf and raise plenty of money for the Help For Heroes Charity.

I propose that all golfers make a payment of £10 on the day at registration and we use this money to provide cash prizes which I can forward to the winning forumers and guests. I will arrange for the Vickers/GoKart Trophy to be sent to the winning forumer as well as the RickG memorial trophy.

Score cards will be collected at registration and you will need to complete with your real and forum name as well as your handicap. 

We will be playing Stableford Full handicap.

You will mark your own card in the players box and also mark one of your playing partners’ in the markers box.  This way all cards can be verified. Gross scores must be included as well as the Stableford points.  Cards will just be signed by the player, i.e no markers signature.  We are very trusting!

Results of the day will be posted on the forum as soon as the cards can be reconciled.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Aug 16, 2020)

Part 3, 
Richard asked me to post this as it was in PDF format



*Bearwood Lakes *​
*Guest Guide – with Covid-19 amendments*​
*Arrival at the Club and Dress Code*

*On the course*: When playing, you may use the Driving Range and Practice Ground no more than 30 minutes before your tee-time (you may utilise the Clubhouse before this time).

The changing rooms are only open for toilet facilities. Please change your shoes in the car park. Lockers and showers should not be used at this time.


When using the course or practice facilities, golfers should wear attire specifically manufactured for the game of golf. Under no circumstances are jeans, jogging bottoms, football / rugby shirts or training / cricket shoes allowed. All midriff should be covered. Smart / tailored shorts may be worn with *WHITE* sports socks which must be visible by 1 inch above the top of the shoe. Men's shirts must be tucked in at all times. If choosing to wear a cap, this should be worn the correct way round. Metal spikes are *NOT* permitted.

*Off the course*: To meet Government regulations we are required to take names and contact details for everyone who uses the Lounge, Sports Bar, Balcony and Restaurant – this is for Track and Trace purposes.

Smart casual dress may be worn throughout the Clubhouse at all times unless specified otherwise by your host. Smart jeans / trainers may be worn at Bearwood Lakes, however scruffy / ripped jeans are not permitted. Soft spiked and spiked golf shoes are not allowed in the Lounge or Restaurant although you may access the Balcony and Sports Bar wearing them. Metal spikes are NOT permitted. Caps should not be worn in the Clubhouse.

*Etiquette*
Please take care of our golf course as you would your own; so please repair pitchmarks on the greens and replace divots on the fairways and in the rough. Please keep trolleys and buggies out of the rough and away from the greens. From the end of October until the end of March we operate a Winter Wheel policy, therefore trolleys must be fitted with recognised winter wheels in order to be used on the Golf Course.

*Personal rakes are essential. *These can be purchased or rented through the Pro Shop. Bunkers MUST be raked after leaving the hazard.

*Slow Play*
A 4-ball should take no longer than 4:10 hours allowing for a 10 minute stop at our Halfway House. So please keep up with the group in front, watch your time and allow faster playing groups to play through.

*Yardages*
Yardages are marked on the sprinkler heads showing distances in yards, to the front and the middle of the greens.

*Mobile Phones*
Please refrain using mobile phones on the course unless in an emergency. Use in the Clubhouse should be restricted to text and internet browsing. Voice calls should not be taken inside the Clubhouse.

*Directions*​
*From the M3*
Exit Junction 3 and take the A322 to Bracknell. Follow signs through Bracknell towards the M4 and Reading. Join the A329(M) towards Reading and exit at the Winnersh Triangle (also sign posted Park & Ride, Multiplex Cinema and Woodley). Then follow directions as *From The M4, as shown below.

*From The M4*
Exit at Junction 10 and take the A329(M) towards Reading. Take first exit at Winnersh Triangle (also sign posted Park & Ride, Multiplex Cinema and Woodley). *Follow signs towards Wokingham on A329. Turn right at the main crossroads and traffic lights by Sainsbury’s. Turn left at mini roundabout into Bearwood Road. Pass Walter Arms Pub and Church on left. Bearwood Lakes is 300 yards on right.



We hope you enjoy your visit to Bearwood Lakes Golf Club and thank you for respecting our rules.​


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 16, 2020)

Given the current circumstances they are doing a very good job of accommodating us. Thank you and well done Bearwood Lakes. 👍


----------



## full_throttle (Aug 16, 2020)

Thanks in advance to Richard and his team for organising and to all at Bearwood Lakes, who are going beyond the normal to ensure we get to play and raise funds for such a worthy cause.


----------



## richart (Aug 24, 2020)

Quick update.

You should not arrive at the club until one hour before your tee time. Bacon rolls will be served from 08.00 with first tee times at 09.00 from 1st and 10th tees.

If you wish to use the practice ground you should do so within 30 minutes of your tee time.

You will need to change into golf shoes in the car park, and not changing rooms. You will only need masks in the pro shop.

You will need a rake on the course. These can be bought for £7 or hired for £2 from the pro shop.

Buggies can be hired from the pro shop. £35 and can not be shared.

There is a halfway house at the 10th, and also drinks, nibbles outside the clubhouse. Cash or cards, no accounts. Same goes for the bar, pay as you go.

We are not sure how the food will be served, Carvery or served on a plate, but there will be a choice of meats, probably gammon and beef, with a pudding, probably cheesecake to follow. Please advise me of any special dietary requirements.

Could forumers bringing guests please let them know the above before the day.

Please let me know if you  need an early or late tee time. If you are not bothered I will slot you in where convenient. Suggest those with long journeys afterwards might want to play early, as well as those staying locally in Wokingham ? Hopefully most of you will not mind what time you tee off, which makes the start sheet easier to sort out !

Any queries please ask.

Cheers
Rich


----------



## Papas1982 (Aug 24, 2020)

@richard01 

@Wrighty001 is having issues logging in. He's gotta work Sunday night now. So if possible would like a later tee time 👍🏻


----------



## SteveW86 (Aug 24, 2020)

I’ll be driving up from Southampton on the day, not fussed about tee time


----------



## full_throttle (Aug 24, 2020)

staying over the night before, happy with any time.


----------



## Dando (Aug 24, 2020)

Not fussed about a tee time.
My +1 hasn’t got a long drive either


----------



## Old Skier (Aug 24, 2020)

@richart early-ish would suit me as I have a bit of a trog back along the beloved 303


----------



## DeanoMK (Aug 24, 2020)

Not fussed on tee time, thank you kindly.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 24, 2020)

I'm staying with the rest of the herberts in Wokingham richart, but I'm also local in terms of getting home, so happy to take a later one as long as I'm not putting through StuC's footmarks... 

Evening Stu.


----------



## richart (Aug 24, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			I'm staying with the rest of the herberts in Wokingham richart, but I'm also local in terms of getting home, so happy to take a later one as long as I'm not putting through StuC's footmarks... 

Evening Stu. 

Click to expand...

Don’t worry Richard, Stu has usually picked up before he gets to the green😹


----------



## njrose51 (Aug 24, 2020)

Early for me please Rich but if too busy anytime suits


----------



## Midnight (Aug 24, 2020)

I'm stay the night before mate, any time what so ever for me young fella. 👍🏾👍🏾


----------



## GG26 (Aug 24, 2020)

Assuming that we are likely to be away by 4pm I am fairly relaxed over start time.


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 25, 2020)

I'm planning to get there around 8am but I'll need a bit of time on the driving range as I haven't picked up my clubs since the Old Farts matches last year.
So any tee time after about 3pm would do me Rich.


PS I'm going to need a buggy as my left trotter is giving me awful gyp. Advisable to phone the clubhouse in advance and book???


----------



## apj0524 (Aug 25, 2020)

Hi - I'm staying locally and its not too far to travel home so Tee time is not an issue for me

Question regarding the personal rakes that can be hired 

*Personal rakes are essential. *These can be purchased or rented through the Pro Shop. Bunkers MUST be raked after leaving the hazard.

are they the type that fit over a grip of a club, if so will they fit a Midsized grip?


----------



## Papas1982 (Aug 25, 2020)

Mine slides on from the shaft and over the grip. So I'd imagine it'll be OK. Will likely just stop an inch from the end of club, but woukd still be fit for purpose.


----------



## Fish (Aug 25, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Midsize should be OK but might be an issue if they're bigger grips, saw a bloke having an issue with this the other day, the rake left 6 inches of grip poking out 😅
		
Click to expand...

Surprised he could reach the sand using his putter with a fatty grip 😳😜😂😂


----------



## Old Skier (Aug 25, 2020)

Smiffy said:



			I'm planning to get there around 8am but I'll need a bit of time on the driving range as I haven't picked up my clubs since the Old Farts matches last year.
So any tee time after about 3pm would do me Rich.


PS I'm going to need a buggy as my left trotter is giving me awful gyp. Advisable to phone the clubhouse in advance and book???
		
Click to expand...

I phoned and booked, very helpful


----------



## PNWokingham (Aug 27, 2020)

apj0524 said:



			Hi - I'm staying locally and its not too far to travel home so Tee time is not an issue for me

Question regarding the personal rakes that can be hired

*Personal rakes are essential. *These can be purchased or rented through the Pro Shop. Bunkers MUST be raked after leaving the hazard.

are they the type that fit over a grip of a club, if so will they fit a Midsized grip?
		
Click to expand...

they seem to fit ok and have not heard anyone else have any issues


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 28, 2020)

Old Skier said:



			I phoned and booked, very helpful
		
Click to expand...

Emailed the pro shop on Tuesday. Buggy booked. Very efficient. Thank you Matt.
Just hope my foot is up to it......


----------



## richart (Aug 28, 2020)

Thanks to all those that have paid in full now. Just a few left to pay, so would be grateful if you could get payments to  me by the end of the month at the latest. Any problems send me a pm. 

Cheers
Rich


----------



## apj0524 (Aug 28, 2020)

PNWokingham said:



			they seem to fit ok and have not heard anyone else have any issues
		
Click to expand...

Thanks


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Sep 3, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:




Part 3,
Richard asked me to post this as it was in PDF format



*Bearwood Lakes *​
*Guest Guide – with Covid-19 amendments*​
*Arrival at the Club and Dress Code*

*On the course*: When playing, you may use the Driving Range and Practice Ground no more than 30 minutes before your tee-time (you may utilise the Clubhouse before this time).

The changing rooms are only open for toilet facilities. Please change your shoes in the car park. Lockers and showers should not be used at this time.


When using the course or practice facilities, golfers should wear attire specifically manufactured for the game of golf. Under no circumstances are jeans, jogging bottoms, football / rugby shirts or training / cricket shoes allowed. All midriff should be covered. Smart / tailored shorts may be worn with *WHITE* sports socks which must be visible by 1 inch above the top of the shoe. Men's shirts must be tucked in at all times. If choosing to wear a cap, this should be worn the correct way round. Metal spikes are *NOT* permitted.

*Off the course*: To meet Government regulations we are required to take names and contact details for everyone who uses the Lounge, Sports Bar, Balcony and Restaurant – this is for Track and Trace purposes.

Smart casual dress may be worn throughout the Clubhouse at all times unless specified otherwise by your host. Smart jeans / trainers may be worn at Bearwood Lakes, however scruffy / ripped jeans are not permitted. Soft spiked and spiked golf shoes are not allowed in the Lounge or Restaurant although you may access the Balcony and Sports Bar wearing them. Metal spikes are NOT permitted. Caps should not be worn in the Clubhouse.

*Etiquette*
Please take care of our golf course as you would your own; so please repair pitchmarks on the greens and replace divots on the fairways and in the rough. Please keep trolleys and buggies out of the rough and away from the greens. From the end of October until the end of March we operate a Winter Wheel policy, therefore trolleys must be fitted with recognised winter wheels in order to be used on the Golf Course.

*Personal rakes are essential. *These can be purchased or rented through the Pro Shop. Bunkers MUST be raked after leaving the hazard.

*Slow Play*
A 4-ball should take no longer than 4:10 hours allowing for a 10 minute stop at our Halfway House. So please keep up with the group in front, watch your time and allow faster playing groups to play through.

*Yardages*
Yardages are marked on the sprinkler heads showing distances in yards, to the front and the middle of the greens.

*Mobile Phones*
Please refrain using mobile phones on the course unless in an emergency. Use in the Clubhouse should be restricted to text and internet browsing. Voice calls should not be taken inside the Clubhouse.

*Directions*​
*From the M3*
Exit Junction 3 and take the A322 to Bracknell. Follow signs through Bracknell towards the M4 and Reading. Join the A329(M) towards Reading and exit at the Winnersh Triangle (also sign posted Park & Ride, Multiplex Cinema and Woodley). Then follow directions as *From The M4, as shown below.

*From The M4*
Exit at Junction 10 and take the A329(M) towards Reading. Take first exit at Winnersh Triangle (also sign posted Park & Ride, Multiplex Cinema and Woodley). *Follow signs towards Wokingham on A329. Turn right at the main crossroads and traffic lights by Sainsbury’s. Turn left at mini roundabout into Bearwood Road. Pass Walter Arms Pub and Church on left. Bearwood Lakes is 300 yards on right.



We hope you enjoy your visit to Bearwood Lakes Golf Club and thank you for respecting our rules.​

Click to expand...

Presumably there will be a Local Rule in place for Bunkers on the day. Placement within 6 inches not nearer the hole is in play at my home course. I don't know anyone who carries a mobile rake.


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Sep 3, 2020)

richart said:



			Part 1.
Parts 2 & 3 below, please read all carefully

Bearwood Lakes Golf Club contacted me to confirm details of our day with changes they have implemented due to the current Covid19 situation.

“In line with current guidelines, you are unable to have a shotgun start and this will have to change to a two tee start off the 1st and 10th. First tee times from 09.00 and every 10minutes thereafter.”

Good news, we will still be able to play in four balls and still able to have 100 golfers.

“Yours guests will arrive and you will have exclusive use of our club house. We will set our your registration table in our main club house next to the entrance to the restaurant.

Regarding food and beverage service - our restaurant is set in tables on four, socially distanced and each four ball must sit at the table for breakfast and their tea, coffee and bacon roll will be served to them/or alternatively we will have a member of staff serve from a station.

As a two tee start, you will have a halfway house at both the 10th tee and 18th green. This will be on a cash or card basis.

Regarding the two-course carvery, (main meal/dessert), this will plated and served on a rolling basis once each four ball comes in and sits down.”

*Please advise me of any special dietary requirements by pm.*

“You are not allowed to encourage a mass gathering at the end of the day, guests should eat and then leave.  You should not have any kind of prize giving or auction post golf.”
		
Click to expand...

Great work Richard! I'm staying up in Reading on Sunday so a late start will be fine for me. Happy to go with the flow


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Sep 3, 2020)

Radbourne2010 said:



			Presumably there will be a Local Rule in place for Bunkers on the day. Placement within 6 inches not nearer the hole is in play at my home course. I don't know anyone who carries a mobile rake.
		
Click to expand...

Not sure about local rules on the day, but it is clear that Bearwood will be insisting on everyone having one, they are available for hire or purchase from the pro shop.


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 3, 2020)

Radbourne2010 said:



			Presumably there will be a Local Rule in place for Bunkers on the day. Placement within 6 inches not nearer the hole is in play at my home course. I don't know anyone who carries a mobile rake.
		
Click to expand...

I’d imagine (hope)there will be no rule. 

Hence takes being compulsory?


----------



## Kraxx68 (Sep 3, 2020)

Do we know if changing rooms will be available, or do we change in the car park?


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Sep 3, 2020)

I would imagine that 1 rake per group would be fine with a nominated 'raker' ?


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 3, 2020)

Kraxx68 said:



			Do we know if changing rooms will be available, or do we change in the car park?
		
Click to expand...

Says only for use of toilets.


----------



## Dando (Sep 3, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			Says only for use of toilets.
		
Click to expand...

I’ll have a wash and get changed in the toilet


----------



## richart (Sep 3, 2020)

Dando said:



			I’ll have a wash and get changed in the toilet
		
Click to expand...

Rebel ! 😆


----------



## PNWokingham (Sep 3, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Not sure about local rules on the day, but it is clear that Bearwood will be insisting on everyone having one, they are available for hire or purchase from the pro shop.
		
Click to expand...


the rule is in place for everyone - everyone on the course needs a rake - they are just heads that clip on the end of a club - not perfect but ok


----------



## richart (Sep 3, 2020)

Kraxx68 said:



			Do we know if changing rooms will be available, or do we change in the car park?
		
Click to expand...

Car park. 👍


----------



## PNWokingham (Sep 3, 2020)

And changing rooms, along with the two tolilets in bars are open - but changing rooms only for toilet/ wash - have to be a rebel and change in car park!!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Sep 3, 2020)

PNWokingham said:



			the rule is in place for everyone - everyone on the course needs a rake - they are just heads that clip on the end of a club - not perfect but ok 

Click to expand...

How much are they to hire Paul?


----------



## richart (Sep 3, 2020)

Radbourne2010 said:



			I don't know anyone who carries a mobile rake.
		
Click to expand...

You will know 99 others at Bearwood Lakes. 😂


----------



## richart (Sep 3, 2020)

drive4show said:



			How much are they to hire Paul?
		
Click to expand...




richart said:



			Quick update.

You should not arrive at the club until one hour before your tee time. Bacon rolls will be served from 08.00 with first tee times at 09.00 from 1st and 10th tees.

If you wish to use the practice ground you should do so within 30 minutes of your tee time.

You will need to change into golf shoes in the car park, and not changing rooms. You will only need masks in the pro shop.

You will need a rake on the course. These can be bought for £7 or hired for £2 from the pro shop.

Buggies can be hired from the pro shop. £35 and can not be shared.

There is a halfway house at the 10th, and also drinks, nibbles outside the clubhouse. Cash or cards, no accounts. Same goes for the bar, pay as you go.

We are not sure how the food will be served, Carvery or served on a plate, but there will be a choice of meats, probably gammon and beef, with a pudding, probably cheesecake to follow. Please advise me of any special dietary requirements.

Could forumers bringing guests please let them know the above before the day.

Please let me know if you  need an early or late tee time. If you are not bothered I will slot you in where convenient. Suggest those with long journeys afterwards might want to play early, as well as those staying locally in Wokingham ? Hopefully most of you will not mind what time you tee off, which makes the start sheet easier to sort out !

Any queries please ask.

Cheers
Rich
		
Click to expand...

please read if you have not already.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Sep 3, 2020)

richart said:



			please read if you have not already.
		
Click to expand...

If you didn't waffle on so much I might have spotted that


----------



## Imurg (Sep 3, 2020)

Kraxx68 said:



			Do we know if changing rooms will be available, or do we change in the car park?
		
Click to expand...

Plenty of trees in the car park for you to hide behind


----------



## Kraxx68 (Sep 3, 2020)

Looking forward to a 600+ mile round trip to change behind a tree, bath in a sink and buy a new rake... Not long now, can't wait to see you all


----------



## Fish (Sep 3, 2020)

Kraxx68 said:



			Looking forward to a 600+ mile round trip to change behind a tree, bath in a sink and buy a new rake... Not long now, *can't wait to see you all*

Click to expand...

Naked in the car park 😳


----------



## PNWokingham (Sep 3, 2020)

drive4show said:



			How much are they to hire Paul?
		
Click to expand...

about a half peroni i think!


----------



## chrisd (Sep 3, 2020)

Kraxx68 said:



			can't wait to see you all 

Click to expand...

May not even do that as you have to leave as soon as you've eaten 😁😁


----------



## richart (Sep 3, 2020)

drive4show said:



			If you didn't waffle on so much I might have spotted that 

Click to expand...

Your attention span does go as you get older. Did you get beyond the first paragraph ? 😬


----------



## Kraxx68 (Sep 4, 2020)

chrisd said:



			May not even do that as you have to leave as soon as you've eaten 😁😁
		
Click to expand...

I'll leave a photo on the tree I use in the car park with 'Stu Woz Ere'


----------



## chrisd (Sep 4, 2020)

Kraxx68 said:



			I'll leave a photo on the tree I use in the car park with 'Stu Woz Ere' 

Click to expand...

Somebody's taken a photo of you - that's brave of them 😖😖


----------



## Old Skier (Sep 5, 2020)

richart said:



			You will know 99 others at Bearwood Lakes. 😂
		
Click to expand...

Got mine, had it a while, £12 from amazon.


----------



## apj0524 (Sep 7, 2020)

Rich - Do you have a date when the Tee Times will be published so I can decide what my best travel and hotel arrangements will be?

Thanks


----------



## richart (Sep 8, 2020)

apj0524 said:



			Rich - Do you have a date when the Tee Times will be published so I can decide what my best travel and hotel arrangements will be?

Thanks
		
Click to expand...

If you let me know what time best suits I will sort you out.

Otherwise draw will be next weekend.


----------



## apj0524 (Sep 8, 2020)

richart said:



			If you let me know what time best suits I will sort you out.

Otherwise draw will be next weekend.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the reply if the draw is this weekend that gives me time to either move or cancel my hotel booking


----------



## richart (Sep 9, 2020)

Unfortunately I am not going to be able to play/attend the day, as having returned from Spain yesterday, I now have to quarantine for two weeks. The same goes for Vicky.

Fortunately Mandy at Bearwood Lakes will be sorting out the registration, and there will be a couple of our usual helpers there to take entry monies, £10, and generally point you in the right direction. I am sure the regular players will also give a hand if required to ensure the day runs smoothly

As you can imagine we are a tad disappointed, but rules are rules, and everyones safety is the most important thing. !!  I am sure the day will run smoothly with some great golf had by all ,and we will raise a decent sum for Help For Heroes, which is what the day is all about.

I will post the draw at the weekend.


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 9, 2020)

Do we think the raffle/sign in might contravene the new group gathering rules as of Monday? As that would suggest it's blatantly more than just a lot of 4balls playing golf?


----------



## richart (Sep 9, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			Do we think the raffle/sign in might contravene the new group gathering rules as of Monday? As that would suggest it's blatantly more than just a lot of 4balls playing golf?
		
Click to expand...

No raffle this year, but I will speak to club shortly regarding signing in.


----------



## Swingalot (Sep 9, 2020)

richart said:



			Unfortunately I am not going to be able to play/attend the day, as having returned from Spain yesterday, I now have to quarantine for two weeks. The same goes for Vicky.

Fortunately Mandy at Bearwood Lakes will be sorting out the registration, and there will be a couple of our usual helpers there to take entry monies, £10, and generally point you in the right direction. I am sure the regular players will also give a hand if required to ensure the day runs smoothly

As you can imagine we are a tad disappointed, but rules are rules, and everyones safety is the most important thing. !!  I am sure the day will run smoothly with some great golf had by all ,and we will raise a decent sum for Help For Heroes, which is what the day is all about.

I will post the draw at the weekend.
		
Click to expand...

Really sorry to hear this Richard. I will be serious for a second on the forum (first for everything) and say that H4H will be poorer without you and Vicky being their in person.


----------



## Imurg (Sep 9, 2020)

Does Mandy give out hugs like Vicky does?
Asking for a friend of course..


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Sep 9, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Does Mandy give out hugs like Vicky does?
Asking for a friend of course..

Click to expand...

No it’s not covid safe , numpty 🙄🙄

Maybe get 2 hugs from Vicky next year
Or Vicky could auction hugs 👍


----------



## Dando (Sep 9, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Does Mandy give out hugs like Vicky does?
Asking for a friend of course..

Click to expand...

You get a hug from fragger


----------



## Imurg (Sep 9, 2020)

Dando said:



			You get a hug from fragger
		
Click to expand...

I'm not coming then...


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Sep 9, 2020)

Dando said:



			You get a hug from fragger
		
Click to expand...

What does 2nd place get?


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 9, 2020)

drive4show said:



			What does 2nd place get?
		
Click to expand...

A ride in The Frag Jag🤭🤭


----------



## Dando (Sep 9, 2020)

drive4show said:



			What does 2nd place get?
		
Click to expand...

I’m more worried what last place gets


----------



## Imurg (Sep 9, 2020)

Dando said:



			I’m more worried what last place gets
		
Click to expand...

A lesson in TurboFading


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 9, 2020)

Imurg said:



			A lesson in TurboFading
		
Click to expand...

Not sure it can be taught can it


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Sep 9, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Not sure it can be taught can it
		
Click to expand...

Happy to give my PP’s a free demonstration 😂👍


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 9, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Happy to give my PP’s a free demonstration 😂👍
		
Click to expand...

And I'm sure you will whether they want to see it or not. It is definitely a sight to behold though in full (or as close as you can get these days) flow


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 10, 2020)

Is this on Monday 21st or 28th


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 10, 2020)

21st.....


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Sep 11, 2020)

Will all Cat 1 players and knobs be wearing white trousers?


----------



## Fish (Sep 11, 2020)

drive4show said:



			Will all Cat 1 players and knobs be wearing white trousers? 

Click to expand...

Why, don’t you want to be on your own 😜


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Sep 11, 2020)

Fish said:



			Why, don’t you want to be on your own 😜
		
Click to expand...

I just want to find out how many other knobs there are


----------



## Fish (Sep 11, 2020)

drive4show said:



			I just want to find out how many other knobs there are 

Click to expand...

I reckon one of my guests will have them on, I reckon he’s an ambassador for Persil 😜

And, he’s 0.2 not being a Cat1, so that makes it worse😳


----------



## Lilyhawk (Sep 12, 2020)

drive4show said:



			Will all Cat 1 players and knobs be wearing white trousers? 

Click to expand...

Only category 2 so I’ll stick with shorts and black socks.


----------



## PNWokingham (Sep 12, 2020)

and of course any Geordies have to wear rainbow gear!!


----------



## Old Skier (Sep 12, 2020)

Lilyhawk said:



			Only category 2 so I’ll stick with shorts and black socks.
		
Click to expand...

Rebel its white socks


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Sep 15, 2020)

drive4show said:



			Will all Cat 1 players and knobs be wearing white trousers? 

Click to expand...

Naturally, rude not to...


----------



## chrisd (Sep 15, 2020)

Veteran - so it'll be slightly goldy yellow colour, particularly round the crotch area


----------



## Dando (Sep 15, 2020)

chrisd said:



			Veteran - so it'll be slightly goldy yellow colour, particularly round the crotch area
		
Click to expand...

and comfy Velcro fastening shoes


----------



## chrisd (Sep 15, 2020)

Dando said:



			and comfy Velcro fastening shoes
		
Click to expand...

Goes without saying 😁


----------



## Imurg (Sep 19, 2020)

Talking of codes (as they are in the Sunday game thread)....is there one for Bearwood..?


----------



## richart (Sep 19, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Talking of codes (as they are in the Sunday game thread)....is there one for Bearwood..?
		
Click to expand...

The main gates will be open, as will clubhouse, so if you can’t get in you will know it is personal !


----------



## Fish (Sep 20, 2020)

Suffering after a very long day & night in Newbury, think I got back to my hotel around 4am!

Got a day now to clear my head, hopefully.


----------



## Dando (Sep 20, 2020)

Fish said:



			Suffering after a very long day & night in Newbury, think I got back to my hotel around 4am!

Got a day now to clear my head, hopefully.
		
Click to expand...

It’s unlike you to have a drink 🍺🍺🍺🍺🍺


----------



## Fish (Sep 20, 2020)

Dando said:



			It’s unlike you to have a drink 🍺🍺🍺🍺🍺
		
Click to expand...

Very out of character 😎


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 20, 2020)

Bit confused over what handicap to play off? Not a club member now and haven't played competition golf for two years. Last official was 13.2 but heading South rapidly.... would 18 be too high????


----------



## Imurg (Sep 20, 2020)

Smiffy said:



			Bit confused over what handicap to play off? Not a club member now and haven't played competition golf for two years. Last official was 13.2 but heading South rapidly.... would 18 be too high????
		
Click to expand...

If you finish with 30 points - No
If you finish with 40 points - Yes!


----------



## SteveW86 (Sep 20, 2020)

Smiffy said:



			Bit confused over what handicap to play off? Not a club member now and haven't played competition golf for two years. Last official was 13.2 but heading South rapidly.... would 18 be too high????
		
Click to expand...

Kind of in the same situation as no official handicap currently, I've put two cards in which were 85 + 93 (+18/+26), but they both included some big numbers and I know I played terribly. I'm going to play off 12 which is what I have done for the last few meets, but not expecting more than 30 points. I just want to enjoy the day and course.


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 20, 2020)

I just want to take a tenner off of Billy Whizz....... 😁😁😁😁😁


----------



## richart (Sep 20, 2020)

Smiffy said:



			I just want to take a tenner off of Billy Whizz....... 😁😁😁😁😁
		
Click to expand...

I see from your signature your memory is shot.

25 points should be good enough


----------



## PNWokingham (Sep 20, 2020)

Smiffy said:



			I just want to take a tenner off of Billy Whizz....... 😁😁😁😁😁
		
Click to expand...

I Don't want to take money off old men!! Just want you to enjoy and not worry about the golf! Just be happy with the enigmatic company!


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 20, 2020)

PNWokingham said:



			I Don't want to take money off old men!! Just want you to enjoy and not worry about the golf! Just be happy with the enigmatic company!
		
Click to expand...

I hadn't thought of that... 
🤔🤔🤔😉😉


----------



## Fish (Sep 20, 2020)

Had a few 🍺’s in the Roebuck, very friendly boozer, just having lunch now in Nando’s then going back to the Roebuck to watch the footy 💙


----------



## Bigfoot (Sep 20, 2020)

Hope everyone has a good day tomorrow. Weather will be with you.


----------



## PNWokingham (Sep 20, 2020)

Fish said:



			Had a few 🍺’s in the Roebuck, very friendly boozer, just having lunch now in Nando’s then going back to the Roebuck to watch the footy 💙
		
Click to expand...

Just tried Roebuck and full so heading to Station Tap


----------



## Fish (Sep 20, 2020)

PNWokingham said:



			Just tried Roebuck and full so heading to Station Tap
		
Click to expand...

If they have sky let me know and I’ll join you if there’s room. 

Been empty in here all day, but a few groups came in for the last match.


----------



## PNWokingham (Sep 20, 2020)

Fish said:



			If they have sky let me know and I’ll join you if there’s room.

Been empty in here all day, but a few groups came in for the last match.
		
Click to expand...

Full here. We got the last table


----------



## Fish (Sep 20, 2020)

PNWokingham said:



			Full here. We got the last table
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, the locals here say they’ve been taking table bookings in there.


----------



## richart (Sep 20, 2020)

Just a quick reminder to have a tenner ready at registration to enter the competition. Prizes this year will be cash and well worth winning ! If you miss the 9th green you need to put a pound in the penalty bucket on the tee. You will know if you have missed the green, as there will be a big spash.

Put your completed score card in the box before you have lunch. Dont make the girls havie to search through your pockets. and be generous when the glass for staff tips comes round. Bearwood have not included a service charge in our booking, and looking after 100 golfers is hard work.

Really hope everyone has a great day. I have laid on perfect weather for you all, on a beautiful couse. Beware the greens can be a bit nippy, and some nasty borrows.

Importantly play with a smile on your face, the Rickg way. Take plenty of photos and post up on the forum, and most importantly stay safe.

Rich and Vicky


----------



## SteveW86 (Sep 20, 2020)

Rich, do we need cash/ card for range balls? And do you know how much?


----------



## Ethan (Sep 20, 2020)

SteveW86 said:



			Rich, do we need cash/ card for range balls? And do you know how much?
		
Click to expand...

No, gratis and plentiful.

Played today, and the greekeeper was not so generous with the pin placements. Stay. Below. The. Hole.


----------



## Imurg (Sep 20, 2020)

Ethan said:



			No, gratis and plentiful.

Played today, and the greekeeper was not so generous with the pin placements. Stay. Below. The. Hole.
		
Click to expand...

Easier said than done...


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 20, 2020)

richart said:



			Just a quick reminder to have a tenner ready at registration to enter the competition. Prizes this year will be cash and well worth winning ! If you miss the 9th green you need to put a pound in the penalty bucket on the tee. You will know if you have missed the green, as there will be a big spash.

Put your completed score card in the box before you have lunch. Dont make the girls havie to search through your pockets. and be generous when the glass for staff tips comes round. Bearwood have not included a service charge in our booking, and looking after 100 golfers is hard work.

Really hope everyone has a great day. I have laid on perfect weather for you all, on a beautiful couse. Beware the greens can be a bit nippy, and some nasty borrows.

Importantly play with a smile on your face, the Rickg way. Take plenty of photos and post up on the forum, and most importantly stay safe.

Rich and Vicky
		
Click to expand...

Will miss you Vicky and our hug x
A little less Rich


----------



## Imurg (Sep 20, 2020)

Still..if Rich isn't there tomorrow it gives him more time to find a venue for next year..
Great sacrifice


----------



## Ethan (Sep 20, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Easier said than done...
		
Click to expand...

No worries. If you are above the hole, you will soon be below it. Well below it on some greens.


----------



## richart (Sep 20, 2020)

SteveW86 said:



			Rich, do we need cash/ card for range balls? And do you know how much?
		
Click to expand...

Free balls.


----------



## Ethan (Sep 20, 2020)

The range is pretty good, with permanent hitting surfaces that you can hit directly off or put tees in and decent Mizuno balls. There is a short game area with a couple of chipping greens, a bunker, a putting green and a couple of practice nets a bit closer for a quick loosener. The main practice putting green is right beside the first tee.


----------



## chrisd (Sep 20, 2020)

Looking forward to tomorrow but really sorry Rich and the girls wont be there


----------



## DeanoMK (Sep 20, 2020)

Very much looking forward to it. See you all in the morning!


----------



## need_my_wedge (Sep 20, 2020)

Very much looking forward to it


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 21, 2020)

Just got up. Quick squiz on the 'net and then shower and shave. Leave here about 6 to hopefully get there by 9. 
I just hope the 'pro has remembered my request for a half track buggy, or at least 4WD.
Safe journeys everyone.......


----------



## srixon 1 (Sep 21, 2020)

Have a great day everyone. Wish I could be there but work getting in the way. To those that haven't been there before you are in for a treat. Great course.


----------



## PNWokingham (Sep 21, 2020)

my head hurts! I have been Stuuu'd!


----------



## PNWokingham (Sep 21, 2020)

Smiffy said:



			Just got up. Quick squiz on the 'net and then shower and shave. Leave here about 6 to hopefully get there by 9.
I just hope the 'pro has remembered my request for a half track buggy, or at least 4WD.
Safe journeys everyone.......

Click to expand...

6 till 9 to get hjere. 2hrs max at that time of the day knobby evne at a steady 55!!


----------



## Fish (Sep 21, 2020)

PNWokingham said:



			my head hurts! I have been Stuuu'd!
		
Click to expand...

Got to hotel and asked for red wine, he was looking in the fridge and said they didn’t have any, so went to bed, probably for the best, that bottle in 56 was very nice, but went down too easily, bit like Liverpool strikers 😜💙


----------



## PNWokingham (Sep 21, 2020)

Fish said:



			Got to hotel and asked for red wine, he was looking in the fridge and said they didn’t have any, so went to bed, probably for the best, that bottle in 56 was very nice, but went down too easily, bit like Liverpool strikers 😜💙
		
Click to expand...

not too sure he would have found the red wine in the fridge!


----------



## Fish (Sep 21, 2020)

PNWokingham said:



			not too sure he would have found the red wine in the fridge! 

Click to expand...

I kept telling him that, bloke was a knob😜


----------



## Fish (Sep 21, 2020)

The woman in 56 kept coming up saying we (Stu) were too loud, she was receiving complaints from ‘inside’ the bar 😳😜😂😂


----------



## SaintHacker (Sep 21, 2020)

Have a cracking day everybody, wish I could have been there but not able this year. Play well amd raise a load of money for a fantastic charity


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 21, 2020)

My brain every time before a big meet.
“Don’t drink, don’t drink, don’t drink, don’t drink, don’t drink”!

My head every morning of a big meet.
“Ouchies”!


----------

